# Engraving Knives



## adamm (Jul 16, 2005)

I want to get my knives engraved before i start working in a couple week and was going to take it to a person who engraves and pay for it. But i was thinking and i know dremel tools have engraving bits and i have a dremel but i dont want to mess up the knife by doing it with a dremel. So my question is can i do it with a dremel and is there anything i need to know if i do engrave with the dremel?


----------



## cat man (May 7, 2007)

What's a dremel?

Cat Man


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

A Dremel is a high-speed, handheld, drill-like device. You can hold it almost like a pencil, which makes it very versatile, especially since you can put on drill, grinding, sanding, beveling, etc tips.
Incidentally, that is what I use to mark my knives. If you are unsure of how it will perform, practice on a 'cheapie' before taking at stab at your good knives.


----------



## adamm (Jul 16, 2005)

ok thanks for the advice, i just wanted to make sure i wouldnt mess up the tempering of the blade or anything.


----------



## rat (Mar 2, 2006)

Try to draw out what you want with a sharpie first, then engrave. You could even find some cool fonts on the internet to copy.


----------



## frayedknot (Dec 17, 2006)

Adamm, I recently "marked" my set of Henckels so I could identify them "just in case"... Non the less I used an engraving tool, one that hammers not spins, I have used it many times on tools, keys etc. I marked mine on the very end of the tang. (the metal between the two pieces of the handle)The letters are very small and virtually un noticeable, but my intials are there non the less when it comes time to figger out who's is who's..fortunately I work with some classy guys, not to mention they prefer their Globals to my Henckels, cept for the paring knives.

I would agree with the others that practice is esential, kinda like once its there its there...


----------

